# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Tatuazhe te punuara nga une

## EnRy

kam disa vjet qe merem me tatuazhe dhe kisha deshire qe ti postoja ne kete forum.

----------


## EnRy

Luani (punuar ne 2007)

----------


## EnRy

Tribal (punuar ne 2007)

----------


## EnRy

Ja dhe Puma ....  ehh preferencat jane te cudicme (punuar ne 2007)

----------


## EnRy

Ujku (punuar ne 2007)

----------


## EnRy

Tribal (punuar ne 2007)

----------


## EnRy

Luani (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

Engjull mbu kryq (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

Engjull femer (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

Tribal dhe sy bojeqielli (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

Engjull djall (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

28 me numra romak (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

Akrepi (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

Shigjetari (punuar ne 2008)

----------


## EnRy

videot e puneve me siper 
http://www.youtube.com/user/skorpionsBaba

----------


## alibaba

Enry, ti iu punon njerëzve tatuazhe, apo ti i ke bërë këto tatuazhe te ndonjë tatuazh-punues??

----------


## EnRy

> Enry, ti iu punon njerëzve tatuazhe, apo ti i ke bërë këto tatuazhe te ndonjë tatuazh-punues??


te paren :)

----------


## alibaba

> te paren :)


Nëse je ende duke punu shpresoj se do vij këtë verë për një tatuazhe, t'a shoh si po merr moti :D

I bëke me mjeshtri plako.

----------


## EnRy

> Nëse je ende duke punu shpresoj se do vij këtë verë për një tatuazhe, t'a shoh si po merr moti :D
> 
> I bëke me mjeshtri plako.


Me kenaqesi kur te duash me lajmero me nje mesazh ketu.klm

----------


## [LoTi]

Enry, sa po i pash punimet e tua me pelqyen ke nje dor te papame, shpresoj te kesh sa me shum klient. :D

----------

